# Things With Funny Faces



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Just an idea...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2019)

@tinytn 

Each to the eye of the beholder.
Another tree might think that one, beautiful !


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2019)

@Kaila


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

Facemonkey orchids!!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2019)

*A pipe or 3 wise men?*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

Yikes, that's a very angry typewriter,...understandably so!
And that rake looks very spooky and ready for the upcoming holiday!

Great thread!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2019)

oh my cod! look at his stomach !


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2019)

@mike4lorie
_Can we have just one picture per post... please... give others a chance. 

_


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2019)

I had to look at this for a few seconds, to figure it out!!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

I wonder what keeps the tea in ^^^^


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I wonder what keeps the tea in ^^^^


Lol,.. it's a mystery...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2019)

thats one of the  best ones yet, Holly!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2019)

this is a  fairly short video.. getting harder to find some objects lately.i thought this was funny.. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=954840854673404


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

**


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 23, 2020)

Not actually funny faces but these sheep are made of old rotary phones and phone cords using receivers as their legs


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Granny B. (Oct 14, 2020)

This thread is a gem! I'm going to have to go through every page—thank goodness there are only 12 pages and not 112.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Granny B. (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm sorry if I duplicate a photo already posted; there are way too many to go back to and check.  I did go back a few pages though.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 24, 2021)




----------

